# Gaggia Factory 105



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm try to locate a manual/operating instructions for the Gaggia Factory 105. Appreciate it is a primarily a rebadged La Pavoni Europicolla, but I've had no success trawling the net for a specific model guide. Been it touch with Gaggia direct, but no response as such. Anyone able to help on this one?


----------



## m0rt (May 22, 2013)

I have the original instructions, but apart from the cover saying Gaggia, all the instructions are pictured with a La Pavoni Europiccola.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the response!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I have the parts schematic diagram thing if that's a help to you - took me a while trawling the internet to find!


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, but I do have this and as you say, took a lot of trawling to find. Gaggia UK don't seem to have old copies either paper or PDF, but not to worry, I do have the La Pavoni guide in the meantime.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Found this which may help

http://www.unicparts.com/user/Factory%20Manual.pdf


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks again Jollybean. Really appreciate the PDF. Gaggia were unable to find an old copy, so this is great!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

No problem. I have just got a 105 so this was useful for me too. How are you getting on with yours?


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

It's a great machine and I have not been disappointed. I pulled more duff shots on the Classic than I have on this. Although it is a basic lever machine, the espresso produced is thick, creamy and honeyed and fantastic to drink. First shots tend to end up as cappos but the second is the one to savour. The Gaggia operation instructions are different from La Pavoni's which is interesting in that the machine is a remodelled Europiccola. Excellent steam for milk frothing but the foam is fire-extuingisher quality. I've ordered a one-hole steam tip from Orphan Express. Overall, it was a good investment and certainly now got me interested in the world of lever machines.


----------

